# Taming the Beast - Taking Off Tri-Power



## Baltimoron (Feb 19, 2012)

_Please check last post to see outcome of this thread...._

I am very seriously considering removing the tri-power from my '66 ragtop, which I've had for all of five days. I'll pause now, for the groans, mocking and disgusted sounds I hear from all over the country....

I know that for speed, pure GTOism, resale, etc., the tri-power is highly desirable and sought after. Right now, I just want to cruise around, not have three carbs to worry about, etc., etc. This is what a lot of owners did in '66 after about 4-6 months. I had my first '66 GTO in '66. It was a 389/335 w/o tri-carb and it went just as fast as I ever wanted it to. I had a hard time getting out of third gear.

I am willing to be talked out of it, hear pros and cons, or have someone express an interest in the tri-power. There is absolutely NOTHING wrong with it. It 's all original. I just want to simplify my life. And, as far as resale, I'll be dead before that happens, and I don't give a s**t how much my heirs get for the car....I don't like any of them, anyway.

LMK your thoughts, please.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Tri-powers should all be recalled and sent directly to me for proper disposal....

PM me if you decide to get rid of it.


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

SO what kind of problems are you having? I don't understand what you mean. Do you think it's not reliable? Don't really understand.


----------



## Baltimoron (Feb 19, 2012)

facn8me said:


> SO what kind of problems are you having? I don't understand what you mean. Do you think it's not reliable? Don't really understand.


It's a bit much to understand because I have no one thing that makes me lean this way. Rick, the mechanic who works on the car, and who worked on my '06 PBM said there's no question he would keep it the way it is, and that since he not only works on GTO's, he's owned a couple, including a '67, he would just rebuild all three of the carbs, make all those adjustments mechanics make, etc., and as he put it, I'd make those carbs "sing". That's great for him -- he gets all his parts wholesale, the labor is free because it's him doing the work, if something goes wrong, or even just needs a slight adjustment, he knows what's wrong or out of adjustment, and he quickly fixes it himself. I have none of those resources, talents, parts, knowledge, etc. I listened to a lot of people give me pros and cons, who had "no dog in this fight", and came to my own conclusion I MIGHT want to go this route. Rick is against it, but basically said, it's your car, I'll put the four-barrel and manifold on it, if you want. I'm thinking he can probably make the four-barrel "sing", too.

I have valued the input and opinion of everyone on this forum since day one, so I will continue to soak up knowledge. I know virtually nothing about cars, except I REALLY loved my '66 in 1966, and I really like this car. I am a writer and a lover, not a gearhead. To me, the smartest people in the world are those who know when they don't know something, and they defer to people who DO know. Most of us are good at SOMETHING, and for many on the forum, that something is cars. I have a few strengths, too, but cars is not one of them. That's my story, and I'm sticking to it -- for now.


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Ahh... You've heard horror stories and are now scared. Just need to break this down. The center carb. Not really anything different than any other 1966 2 barrel carb. Has a float and idle cicuts and all the other parts a quadrajet has. Second. The front and rear carbs are kinda like on off switches. You open the throttle and vacuum pulls fuel thru the jets and venturi into the engine. Not much to it. The problems I have heard is worn throttle shafts and vacuum leaks or gas leaks due to overzealous tightening abuse of the fuel lines. Here's what you haven't added to the picture. What if... Just if... something happened to the 4 barrel while you were out. Your not gonna fix it either. Your mechanic's gonna fix it after it's towed back. Do a little reading at pontiactripower.com


----------



## Baltimoron (Feb 19, 2012)

facn8me said:


> Ahh... You've heard horror stories and are now scared. Just need to break this down. The center carb. Not really anything different than any other 1966 2 barrel carb. Has a float and idle cicuts and all the other parts a quadrajet has. Second. The front and rear carbs are kinda like on off switches. You open the throttle and vacuum pulls fuel thru the jets and venturi into the engine. Not much to it. The problems I have heard is worn throttle shafts and vacuum leaks or gas leaks due to overzealous tightening abuse of the fuel lines. Here's what you haven't added to the picture. What if... Just if... something happened to the 4 barrel while you were out. Your not gonna fix it either. Your mechanic's gonna fix it after it's towed back. Do a little reading at pontiactripower.com


Thanks so much for the "food for thought" and the research tip. I guess I could have summed up my previous post by saying by making the switch, I've reduced the things that can go wrong, and need repair or maintenance, from three to one. I am bound and determined to learn as much as I can about this car, and to make informed decisions. That's why this forum is so great -- I can listen to what everyone has to say, and then act, well armed with facts and opinions. It's never too late to learn, even though I'm so old I use formaldehyde as after shave lotion.


----------



## fasterfiero (Sep 6, 2011)

My unbiased ( no skin in the game ) opinion ...... keep the three deuces, get a mechanic that you trust and get him to guarantee his work. As mentioned by facn8me a carb is a carb is a carb ........ old cars ............... price of admission. Trips vs 4brl ahhhh no brain-er...... every time you open the hood to check oil or just to show off the engine you will be glad you have the tri-power........ your grin will be ten times bigger... peole will gather....... well I may be a little biased, but facts is facts, ya know ?? PONTIAC = TRI-POWER


----------



## blackplate65 (May 10, 2011)

:agree what he said 
u all ready have the trips on there u will spend more money getting that 4bbl on but as they say it is your car have fun


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

if you have the proper cam witch would be the 068 and theres nothing mechanically wrong with your carbs, with a good tune you should have no problems ..rickm


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Baltimoron said:


> Thanks so much for the "food for thought" and the research tip. I guess I could have summed up my previous post by saying by making the switch, I've reduced the things that can go wrong, and need repair or maintenance, from three to one. I am bound and determined to learn as much as I can about this car, and to make informed decisions. That's why this forum is so great -- I can listen to what everyone has to say, and then act, well armed with facts and opinions. It's never too late to learn, even though I'm so old I use formaldehyde as after shave lotion.


I think that you don't feel comfortable with the tri-power set-up and want something more reliable when you take your goat out for a spin. Keep the original tri-power carbs and intake and switch out for a four-barrel carb and intake if that makes you more comfortable. I did the same with my Quadrajet carb and replaced it with an Edelbrock carb. Car runs great and starts up even when left sitting for a while. There are many guys who believe that original is best and you must respect that. However, make the car the way to like it and make it so you can enjoy it. Another story on my 1967 GTO -- I also replaced the original bench seat with 2005 GTO seats. Had the driver's bucket seat moved back so that I must move the seat up to reach the pedals. Why? Because I'm 6' 9" tall and have always had to squeeze into most of my cars. Comfortable as hell. My two cents..........


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Set up right, a Tri-Power should be just as reliable as any 4bbl. I drove mine for like 16 years without even touching them sept for air filters. Cool factor is times 100! 

If you do take it off, please keep it. :cheers


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

The outter two carbs on a tripower don't open up until you stomp on it and there is hardly anything to adjust on them. A four barrel will have the same adjustments as the center two barrel on the tripower so you are not gaining anything by switching them out.


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

It is your car. Not like putting it in storage is gonna hurt them (make sure all fuel is out of them) BUT like I said. Your not gonna fix it yourself no matter what is done. Might consider fuel injection if your thinking 4 barrel. Possible more reliable than a 4 barrel. Around 2 grand for the new throttle body type systems. Even Nascar's running it.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I'd like to find a Tri-Power injection system using three 2bbl throttle bodies!! :cheers


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

You are a Day One guy, so you know what it's all about. That said, here's my take as an auto technician for over 30 years and as a tripower GTO owner and driver for 30 years: The tripower on my '65 was last worked on by me about 28 years ago. The car has never been out of service or off the road. I drove it last week. The system is reliable, simple, and easy and cheap. It is probably lower maintenance than a Q-jet or a Holley. It certainly performs better. My advice: leave it alone. You can adjust the outer carb actuator slide so the outer carbs never come on. You can remove the linkage to the outer carbs in minutes, and plug off the fuel lines. That way, you will only be running the middle carb. Or, you can adjust the linkage so the outer carbs barely open up when the car is floored. That way, it won't scare you. Or, you could sell the GTO and buy a LeMans ragtop. Same great style, with the performance and economy of a sensible 326 engine. All due respect, removing the tripower from an original tripower '66 GTO is just plain MIS-GUIDED.


----------



## Baltimoron (Feb 19, 2012)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOO K.
The votes are in and the overwhelming advice is to keep the tri-power, tune it, and go out and have a blast.
That's what I'm going to do.
I'd be an idiot to ask for advice, get good advice, and then ignore it. I don't know much about cars, but I'm NOT an idiot.
And I certainly don't want to have to get vanity tags that say MISS GUIDED...

Thanks, guys. You were great.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Balti, you made my morning. Great sense of humor, too! You don't need a "MISS GUIDED" tag, and you don't need a pink repaint. Nobody says you have to floor it, anyway. In fact, there is a noticeable "wall" you hit with your foot when you are about to overcome the throttle return spring for the outer carbs. You will always know exactly where your throttle input is, and it is a great warning of the neck snapping blast off that awaits you if you just push a _little _harder.....up to you. Glad you made the right choice!!!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I missed out on this debate.....KEEP THE TRIPS!!!!!!.....I am dabbling in the dark art of multiple carbeuration, with forced induction.....trips are reliable. They just need to be in good working order. There is a member here, AND on Performance Years...**** BONESKE. I think he is a tri-power affecianado and does 'rebuilds".....Eric
I was gonna run 3-500cfm Ford carbs on this set up....but decided to go with 2-4bbls....arty:


----------



## Chris Holabaugh (Jan 18, 2009)

I am one who removed the tri power and went to a four barrel. I reason is some what different though. I still had the air cleaner off of my first GTO and I had it rechrome and I just wanted it on the car. I will keep the tri power for resale reasons, plus it has been port matched to the heads on the car. I did read that some made a fuel injected set-up for the tri power and is going to market the system. It looked real nice because you could not tell that is was fuel injected.


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Mine is getting closer to firing up...


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Facn8me.....Lookin' good !......waiting for the video :cheers Eric


----------



## Baltimoron (Feb 19, 2012)

*Made the Right Decision*

Today, I got the '66 Goat back after having all three carbs rebuilt, distributor curved, advance adjusted, etc. She is like a rocket ship. The car runs better than the day it came off the assembly line. And, I should know, because in 1966 I had an identical '66 that came off the Baltimore assembly line.

Thanks for all the great advice about not removing the tri-power, *which I heeded*. Now, the only problem will be resisting the urge to show off at every opportunity, or to decline challenges at every red light.

Thanks again, guys!:cheers

BTW, Rick, the mechanic who works on the car, is great. He is a real throwback and a GTO enthusiast, who has been working on these cars since the early '70s.....when we came back from the test drive, he was smiling like a kid on Christmas with the way the car performed.


----------



## jimchevy (Dec 29, 2011)

Congrats on getting it dialed in! Can you PM me your mechanics number? Thanks:cheers


----------

